
Google’s Sergey Brin Warns of the Threat from AI - axiomdata316
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/28/17295064/google-ai-threat-sergey-brin-founders-letter-technology-renaissance#ampshare=https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/28/17295064/google-ai-threat-sergey-brin-founders-letter-technology-renaissance
======
mastershops
I'm AI will be get too developed and those "Terminator" movies from the 80's
may not seem so far fetched pretty soon. Kind of scary.

